# PPF, Ceramic Coat, Tint and a DOG KENNELL



## Lozzy

Finally back from PPF Ceramic and Tint. 40% front windows, 15% on the back, 30% on the roof and 80 on the windshield. Clear bra and on the door sills. My buddy Ozzy sits in the car a lot so keeping heat out was really important to me. The dog kennel is a Variocage L, Ozzy is 65 lbs. The kennel is attached using the child restraint hooks from the front of the seats and a tie down to bring it tight. I purchased a seat cover back protecter for the front seat as well as seat belt pads from amazon to cover any part of the strap touching the seat "leather".


----------



## Lozzy

A few more, I'm super excited!


----------



## msjulie

That's a lucky dog


----------



## Klaus-rf

Woof!!


----------



## Lozzy

A few more showing the tie down system I came up with. The front two straps keep it from moving forward and back. The back two keep it from moving side to side and the rear from raising up if I slam on the brakes. There's only an inch for it to go vertically anyway, it would hit the trim not the glass. Those are the weather tech cargo holders on the front to give the kennel a nice solid spot to sit on.


----------



## Gondi

That is a dog FORTRESS wow.

The Y looks great in MSM


----------



## Rad guy

Got my model Y on 3/25/20, we brought it to very reputable wrap / tinting company to have it worked on. The company that did a wonderful job with my 2 others Tesla Model 3 in the past. The following day , I received a phone call and these images were sent to me. Does anyone else has this same issue. Apparently this is a known problem on these first batch of model Y. This area is on the front bumper underneath the fog lamp.


----------



## Sprungster

Thank you for the info, do you reckon there is space in the Y for a bigger Vario Cage or is it really tight? I cannot see how much more headroom you have above the cage. Thank you.


----------



## TiggerOC

Lozzy said:


> A few more, I'm super excited!
> View attachment 33307
> View attachment 33308
> View attachment 33309
> View attachment 33310
> View attachment 33311
> View attachment 33312
> View attachment 33313
> View attachment 33316


Your pup looks just like mine.


----------



## Madmolecule

Great set up. Kennels have come along way, it looks almost like a bear cage. Anyways, you might consider putting a cargo net behind the other passenger seat. That way you could leave the door open for local trips to the store, and your pup would have a huge play area while in dog mode. I have a long-haired dogs from Saskatchewan, living in Georgia, and they have never been in a hot car. they love the dog mode, and have no problem being left while I run in somewhere.

I do have to admit my boys have become EV snobs though. Every time a Harley passes, a loud truck, or a piped little drift car, my boys get this look of disgust on their face, like what is up with that, what do they think they're doing. I must admit I agree with them. After driving electric car sound and power have become detached.


----------



## Usmc88fan

Lozzy said:


> Finally back from PPF Ceramic and Tint. 40% front windows, 15% on the back, 30% on the roof and 80 on the windshield. Clear bra and on the door sills. My buddy Ozzy sits in the car a lot so keeping heat out was really important to me. The dog kennel is a Variocage L, Ozzy is 65 lbs. The kennel is attached using the child restraint hooks from the front of the seats and a tie down to bring it tight. I purchased a seat cover back protecter for the front seat as well as seat belt pads from amazon to cover any part of the strap touching the seat "leather".
> 
> View attachment 33317
> 
> View attachment 33318
> View attachment 33319
> View attachment 33320
> View attachment 33323
> View attachment 33325
> View attachment 33326
> View attachment 33327
> View attachment 33328


Looks great!! That kennel is solid!!


----------

